# La. prepares to open spillway, flood Cajun country



## legalskier (May 14, 2011)

_Army engineers are preparing to slowly open the gates of an emergency spillway along the rising Mississippi River. That will divert floodwaters from Baton Rouge and New Orleans, but inundate homes and farms in parts of Louisiana's populated Cajun country. About 25,000 people and 11,000 structures could be in harm's way when the Morganza spillway is unlocked for the first time in 38 years. Sheriffs and National Guardsmen going door-to-door in the area warning people of the impending flood. Gov. Bobby Jindal is telling area residents, "that water's coming" and "now's the time to evacuate." *** *Opening the spillway will release a torrent that could submerge 3,000 square miles under as much as 25 feet of water*._
Full story: http://www.google.com/hostednews/ca...qM5jK5BNfEP2GNdbTXTdCIGM7LBTo_A?docId=6849005


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

It's wild. Every day some other huge flood or unprecedented storm. These are crazy times. 

Just wait until the Internet fails.


----------



## legalskier (May 20, 2011)

Definitely wild...

_*Giant snake flees Mississippi floods*
This photo, purportedly taken near Louisiana's Morganza Spillway, is simultaneously horrifying and kind of amusing. The snake just looks so purposeful, with its head raised like that. As though it's out running some errands, or on a morning commute._





http://www.boingboing.net/2011/05/17/giant-snake-flees-mi.html


----------



## snoseek (Jun 2, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Definitely wild...
> 
> _*Giant snake flees Mississippi floods*
> This photo, purportedly taken near Louisiana's Morganza Spillway, is simultaneously horrifying and kind of amusing. The snake just looks so purposeful, with its head raised like that. As though it's out running some errands, or on a morning commute._
> ...



As someone who is terrified of snakes I have to say that is one of the most disturbing things I've seen in a while!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2011)

that's nuts

I wonder what kind of snake it is and how long it is?  

I'd piss myself being within 100 feet of something like that on the loose.


----------

